# removing steering wheel from 2000 cabrio 3.5



## sneakervwdriver (Apr 10, 2008)

How do take off the air bag from the 3 spoke steering wheel off a 2000 cabrio 3.5? There are no screws to take off from the back of the steering wheel. 
When I put it on Imy jetta I pushed too hard to click it in and now I really have to push hard to honk the horn on the left side, but the right side and center work just fine with a regular push of the horn. How do I take it off?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: removing steering wheel from 2000 cabrio 3.5 (sneakervwdriver)*

Locate the two holes at the back of the steering wheel and use your air bag tool to move the metal locks.
I have this tool, also made my own using a scrap screwdriver.
This tool is cheap on Ebay.
















Verify the metal plate is not damaged (bent) on the wheel (not the air bag), you would need to straighten it if it is.


----------

